# El camino se parte en dos (Pronominal verb, direct object)



## Pizzas

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could explain the difference to me between pronominal verbs and verbs with direct objects.

Quiero seguirte. I want to follow you.

Seguir has a direct object, but it isn't a pronominal verb, is it?

El camino se parte en dos. The path splits itself into two.

Partirse is pronominal, and more specifically, reflexive, right? Is se the direct object?

Do pronominal verbs always have direct objects? Do reflexive verbs? I think that reflexive verbs do.

Pizzas


----------



## Agró

Pizzas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could explain the difference to me between pronominal verbs and verbs with direct objects.
> 
> Quiero seguirte. I want to follow you.
> 
> Seguir has a direct object, but it isn't a pronominal verb, is it?
> 
> El camino se parte en dos. The path splits itself into two.
> 
> Partirse is pronominal, and more specifically, reflexive, right? *N**o* Is se the direct object? *N**o*
> 
> Do pronominal verbs always have direct objects? Do reflexive verbs? I think that reflexive verbs do.
> 
> Pizzas



(wiki)
Un *verbo pronominal* es aquel que se conjuga con un pronombre átono en todas sus formas (_me, te, os, nos_, etc.), que concuerda en género y número con el sujeto, y además *carece de función sintáctica*


----------



## Bungo

That of reflexive verbs, pronominal verbs and passive with "se" is one of the most difficult  topics in spanish grammar studies.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Agró said:


> (wiki)
> Un *verbo pronominal* es aquel que se conjuga con un pronombre átono en todas sus formas (_me, te, os, nos_, etc.), que concuerda en género y número con el sujeto, y además *carece de función sintáctica*


 
NO carecen de función sintáctica.

Los verbos pronominales se clasifican en:

*1) Verbos reflejos*: Pueden ser:

*a) Reflejos puros o reflejos propiamente dichos*: desde el punto de vista semántico, la acción del verbo retorna al sujeto. Desde el punto de vista sintáctico, la forma pronominal que acompaña a estos verbos es objeto directo u objeto indirecto. Admiten el refuerzo "a mí mismo", etc.
Ej.:
- Te peinaste bien (objeto directo "te") Te peinaste bien _a tí mismo._
- Se lastimó el dedo (objeto directo "el dedo", objecto _indirecto_ "se")

*b) Recíprocos:* Semánticamente expresan una acción mutua, desde el punto de vista sintáctico la forma pronominal que los acompaña es objeto directo u objeto indirecto. Admiten los refuerzos "mutuamente", "entre sí", etc.
Ej.:
- La maestra y el alumno se saludan (el uno al otro). Aquí "se" es objeto directo.
- Nosotros nos confiamos nuestras inquietudes. Aquí "nos" funciona como objeto indirecto porque el objeto directo es "nuestras inquietudes".

*2) Cuasi reflejos:* aquí la forma pronominal no es objeto directo ni indirecto, y recibe el nombre de signo de cuasi-refleja. No admiten ningún refuerzo. La forma refleja es aparente.
Ej.:
-Se fué a la calle sin abrigo (no admite "se fue a sí mismo")
-Nos enojaremos si no comprendes (no admite "nos enojaremos mutuamente")


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Pizzas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could explain the difference to me between pronominal verbs and verbs with direct objects.
> 
> Quiero seguirte. I want to follow you.
> 
> Seguir has a direct object, but it isn't a pronominal verb, is it?


That's correct. It is not a pronominal verb. It's just a verb that has a direct object. "I want to follow *you* / (Yo) Quiero seguir*te*"


> El camino se parte en dos. The path splits itself into two.
> 
> Partirse is pronominal, and *more specifically, reflexive*, right? Is se the direct object?


Again, correct. Pronominals can be:
1) Reflexive
1a) Pure reflexives, or reflexives properly said. (Myself, yourself, etc.)
- Se conoce (a sí mismo) / He knows himself
1b) Reciprocals. (Each other/s.)
- Se conocen (unos a otros) / They know each others.
2) Cuasi-reflexives (not really reflexives)
- Me alegro por tí / I'm glad for you.



> Do pronominal verbs *always* have direct objects? Do reflexive verbs? I think that reflexive verbs do.


Not always. Altough they are always the same, that is, "me, te, se, nos, os and se", they can be both direct objects, or indirect object if there is already a direct object. E.g.:
- *Se* peinó bien (direct object)
- *Se *lastimó el dedo (he hurt his finger) The direct object is "el dedo" (the finger) so "se" is indirect object.

No se si me explico.


----------



## Agró

Noel Oderfla said:


> NO carecen de función sintáctica.
> 
> Los verbos pronominales se clasifican en:
> 
> *1) Verbos reflejos*: Pueden ser:
> 
> *a) Reflejos puros o reflejos propiamente dichos*: desde el punto de vista semántico, la acción del verbo retorna al sujeto. Desde el punto de vista sintáctico, la forma pronominal que acompaña a estos verbos es objeto directo u objeto indirecto. Admiten el refuerzo "a mí mismo", etc.
> Ej.:
> - Te peinaste bien (objeto directo "te") Te peinaste bien _a tí mismo._
> - Se lastimó el dedo (objeto directo "el dedo", objecto _indirecto_ "se")
> 
> *b) Recíprocos:* Semánticamente expresan una acción mutua, desde el punto de vista sintáctico la forma pronominal que los acompaña es objeto directo u objeto indirecto. Admiten los refuerzos "mutuamente", "entre sí", etc.
> Ej.:
> - La maestra y el alumno se saludan (el uno al otro). Aquí "se" es objeto directo.
> - Nosotros nos confiamos nuestras inquietudes. Aquí "nos" funciona como objeto indirecto porque el objeto directo es "nuestras inquietudes".
> 
> *2) Cuasi reflejos:* aquí la forma pronominal no es objeto directo ni indirecto, y recibe el nombre de signo de cuasi-refleja. No admiten ningún refuerzo. La forma refleja es aparente.
> Ej.:
> -Se fué a la calle sin abrigo (no admite "se fue a sí mismo")
> -Nos enojaremos si no comprendes (no admite "nos enojaremos mutuamente")



En mi opinión, y en referencia al ejemplo "El camino *se* parte en dos", exclusivamente, el pronombre *se* no realiza ninguna función (la definición que aporté de la wiki es demasiado generalista, es cierto).

El DPD dice al respecto de "se":
*d) *Componente de las formas de tercera persona de los verbos pronominales. Hay verbos (_arrepentirse, quejarse, _etc.) que se construyen en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono reflexivo, *que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica en la oración*; la forma que corresponde a las terceras personas es _se: El moribundo se arrepintió de sus pecados; Los clientes se quejaron del trato recibido_. Algunos verbos son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse, adueñarse, resentirse,_ etc., y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en los usos pronominales, como _ir(se), dormir(se),_ _salir(se),_ etc.: _Juan (se) salió de la reunión. _También se construyen necesariamente con el pronombre átono las acepciones pronominales que corresponden a la llamada «voz media», con la que se expresa que al sujeto le ocurre lo denotado por el verbo, sin que haya causa conocida o sin que esta importe, a veces por tratarse de una acción inherente a la naturaleza del sujeto: _El barco se hundió; En primavera los campos se llenan de flores._


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Todo lo que dice después de d) se refiere los cuasi-reflejos. Ni objeto directo ni indirecto, signo de cuasi refleja.
Yo no sería tan tajante al decir que no desempeña _*ninguna* _función.
Si lo eliminamos en "El barco se hundió" sería "El barco hundió" como si el barco hubiera hundido otra cosa. Entonces, alguna función desempeña.


----------



## Agró

Noel Oderfla said:


> Todo lo que dice después de d) se refiere los cuasi-reflejos.



Todo lo que dice el artículo del DPD después de d) se refiere a _

Se_ indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja

de lo cual yo no he dicho absolutamente nada porque no viene al caso. 

¿Qué función realiza entonces "se" en "El camino se parte en dos"?
¿Es este "se" indicador de impersonal o de pasiva refleja?


----------



## Noel Oderfla

> ¿Qué función realiza entonces "se" en "El camino se parte en dos"?
> ¿Es este "se" indicador de impersonal o de pasiva refleja?


De ninguna. Es signo de cuasi-refleja. 
La oración no es impersonal, tiene un sujeto: "El barco"
La oración pasiva refleja tiene la forma "Se" + V (3ra P.P.) + C "Se venden autos". En una discusión anterior manifesté mi preferencia por la forma impersonal "Se vende autos".
No es ninguna de las dos, "Se" es signo de cuasi-refleja. Porque la reflexión es sólo aparente. No se puede decir "El camino se parte en dos a sí mismo". 
La confusión puede darse porque estamos refiriéndonos casi siempre a "SE". Formula una oración con Me, Te, u otros y verás que nada tiene que ver con impersonal.

"Te cansas de esperar".


----------



## Pitt

Pizzas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could explain the difference to me between pronominal verbs and verbs with direct objects.
> 
> Quiero seguirte. I want to follow you.
> 
> Seguir has a direct object, but it isn't a pronominal verb, is it?
> 
> El camino se parte en dos. The path splits itself into two.
> 
> Partirse is pronominal, and more specifically, reflexive, right? Is se the direct object?
> 
> Do pronominal verbs always have direct objects? Do reflexive verbs? I think that reflexive verbs do.
> 
> Pizzas


 
_Quiero seguirte._
_seguir_ = verbo transitivo, _te_ = complemento directo

_El camino se parte en dos._
No se puede decir: _*El camino se parte a sí mismo en dos._
_partirse_ = verbo pronominal (intransitivo)
_se_ = componente del verbo pronominal _partirse _(no es un complemento directo)

Un _verbo pronominal_ no tiene un complemento directo (p.ej. _levantarse, dormirse_)
Un _verbo reflexivo_ tiene un complemento directo (p.ej. _lavarse, ducharse_)


----------



## roanheads

Pitt,
Para mí, un verbo pronominal tiene tres categorías.
Reflexivo,
Reciprocal,
Idiomático   ( Cuasi )

Lo que dice Noel me gusta mucho  aparte de lo de " se vende autos ", o "se vende casas",que no se ven nunca en la realidad ( por lo menos en mi experiencia )

Pero con su opinión de los tipos de pronominales, estoy muy de acuerdo, lleva un toque de pragmatismo que sirve de gran ayuda a nosotros los estudiantes y guiris
para sacar sentido de algo que no se ve en idioma propio.
Por ello, a Noel " ¡ más fuerza a tu brazo" !

Pitt,
dormirse >pronominal de tipo idiomático - cuasi reflejo
lavarse  > pronominal de tipo reflejo

¿ Qué te parece ?

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

roanheads said:


> Lo que dice Noel me gusta mucho aparte de lo de " se vende autos ", o "se vende casas",que no se ven nunca en la realidad ( por lo menos en mi experiencia )


Pues, el problema es que sí se ve a menudo hasta que la RAE  acepta esta construcción impersonal con "se" en la NGLE. Lo raro es que sólo lo acepta en presente y no en pasado.
Pues: 
"Se vende casas"
"Se vendió casas"


----------



## JB

1. Why is it "se vende casas" and not 'se venden casas" (the houses sell themselves)?

I know there are some situations in which the verb along with "se", in an impersonal construction (not reflexive nor reciprocal) becomes plural.

2. Pizzas, part of the confusion for Americans is that a given verb can sometimes be used reflexively, and sometimes not. For example.

Levantar (_not_ a reflexive verb): 
Levanto pesas todos los días.
I lift weights every day.
"weights" is the D.O.

Levantarse (a reflexive verb)
Me levanto todos los días a las 7 de la mañana.
I get up ("raise myself") every day at 7 a.m.

Similar examples could be made up for 
*lavar(se)* ("wash the car" vs. "wash up for dinner"), 
*acostar(se)* ("Lie down" vs. "Now I lay me down to sleep") (an antiquated essentially reflexive use in English) 
and numerous others.

As has been stated, you have asked a very broad, complicated question.  I urge you to:
1.  Review the long list of prior threads on this topic (use the search engine or Dictionary look-up).
2.  When you next ask, stick to one specific example for clarification, which will be involved enough.  (Make sure to check the WR Dictionary first before duplicating a specific term.  You can always open and continue the discussion in an existing thread.)


----------



## Noel Oderfla

JB said:


> Why is it "se vende casas" and not 'se venden casas" (the houses sell themselves)?
> 
> I know there are some situations in which the verb along with "se", in an impersonal construction (not reflexive nor reciprocal) becomes plural.


Se venden casas. 
Is casas the subject? No, it isn't. The houses don't really execute the action of selling. The houses are selled, but it's not them who sell. "Casas" is a complement of the verb. And the verb doesn't have to agree with the complement, but with the subject.
Which is the subject then? There's no subject. This is a kind of sentence called "Impersonal". No one executes the action. Therefor the verb must be conjugated in 3rd person singular.
Se vende casas.
I consider it wrong for the same reason that "Hubieron..." is wrong. It's the exact same reason.
There is a kind of impersonal in which the verb is conjugated in plural.
"Dicen que lloverá" / They say it'll rain
Is Spanish the subject must be omitted, since "they" are not specific people but it's said in general.
"Venden casas" En Florida venden casas. Se vende casas en Florida.
Many people are fans of the pasiva refleja Se venden casas. But it doesn't work for me. My english is very limited so I'd like to express this in Spanish too.

En la oración "Se venden casas", ¿"casas" es el sujeto? No, no lo es. No son las casas las que realizan la acción de vender. Son vendidas pero no venden. La acción recae sobre "casas". Es un complemento. Y el complemento no tiene por qué concordar con el verbo, sino con el sujeto.
Entonces ¿cuál es el sujeto? No hay. Es una oración impersonal. Y en impersonal el verbo se conjuga en 3ra persona singular. Considero incorrecto el plural por la misma razón que es incorrecto decir "hubieron" o "habían". Es exactamente la misma razón.
Ahora bien si dicen: "Venden casas" sí. Ahí sí es en plural porque aunque siga siendo impersonal porque no hay un sujeto específicamente, no sabemos quiénes son los que venden, pero asumimos que son personas y son varias las que realizan la acción de vender. Ellos venden. Pero no Juan, Pedro y Andrés, sino en general. "Venden".


----------



## Peterdg

Noel Oderfla said:


> En la oración "Se venden casas", ¿"casas" es el sujeto? No, no lo es. No son las casas las que realizan la acción de vender. Son vendidas pero no venden. La acción recae sobre "casas". Es un complemento. Y el complemento no tiene por qué concordar con el verbo, sino con el sujeto.
> Entonces ¿cuál es el sujeto? No hay. Es una oración impersonal. Y en impersonal el verbo se conjuga en 3ra persona singular. Considero incorrecto el plural por la misma razón que es incorrecto decir "hubieron" o "habían". Es exactamente la misma razón.
> Ahora bien si dicen: "Venden casas" sí. Ahí sí es en plural porque aunque siga siendo impersonal porque no hay un sujeto específicamente, no sabemos quiénes son los que venden, pero asumimos que son personas y son varias las que realizan la acción de vender. Ellos venden. Pero no Juan, Pedro y Andrés, sino en general. "Venden".


Extracto del DPD:


> De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita...


Con "complemento directo" quieren decir lo que es complemento directo en la oración activa correspondiente.



JB said:


> 1. Why is it "se vende casas" and not 'se venden casas" (the houses sell themselves)?


 "Se venden casas" is certainly correct. What happened is that earlier, the RAE condemned the use of "Se vende casas" and now admits it in the present tense (as stated in the NGLE).


----------



## Pitt

roanheads said:


> Pitt,
> Para mí, un verbo pronominal tiene tres categorías.
> Reflexivo,
> Reciprocal,
> Idiomático ( Cuasi )
> 
> dormirse >pronominal de tipo idiomático - cuasi reflejo
> lavarse > pronominal de tipo reflejo
> 
> ¿ Qué te parece ?


 
Todo es una cuestión de la terminologia.

El DPD dice: 
*13. verbo pronominal.* El que se construye en todas sus formas con un pronombre átono que concuerda con el sujeto y que no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica oracional. Algunos verbos son exclusivamente pronominales, como _arrepentirse_ o _vanagloriarse,_ y otros adoptan determinados matices significativos o expresivos en la construcción pronominal, como _caerse_ o _morirse,_ frente a _caer_ o _morir_.

Según esta definición* dormirse* es un verbo pronominal:
_Me he dormido bien_.
Me = componente de verbo (no es un complemento directo)

Pero* lavarse* no es un verbo pronominal (es un verbo reflexivo):
_Me lavo._
Me = complemento directo

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

> "Se venden casas" is certainly correct. What happened is that earlier, the RAE condemned the use of "Se vende casas" and now admits it in the present tense (as stated in the NGLE).


 
Pues no tengo " NGLE " así que Peter está al día, parece que la RAE cambia su opinión al igual que nos cambiamos de calcetines.      

Pero a la vez, en la vida he visto algo como " se vende casas " en pancartas ,y apuesto que no se verá en el futuro tampoco, a pesar de lo que diga la RAE.

Pitt,
Pero sí," lavarse " es un verbo reflexivo, el que es, a la vez, una categoría pronominal.

Saludos.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

> De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita...


Yo conozco este texto. Pero una cosa es conocer y otra cosa estar de acuerdo.

No me entra en la cabeza lo de hacer concordar el verbo con algo que no realiza la acción de dicho verbo.
Las casas son vendidas, pero no son ellas las que venden, no son sujeto sino complemento, y el verbo no tiene por qué concordar con el complemento. El verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto, y como en el impersonal no hay, se utiliza la tercera persona singular.

Hasta ahora yo he analizado y fundamentado sintácticamente mi inclinación hacia el impersonal, pero no he leído ningún mensaje que fundamente lo correcto de la pasiva refleja, más allá de "es la regla", "es como la mayoría dice"...


----------



## Peterdg

Noel Oderfla said:


> Yo conozco este texto. Pero una cosa es conocer y otra cosa estar de acuerdo.


Está claro que tienes el derecho a tu propia preferencia. 

Sin embargo, hay muchos foreros que están preparándose para un examen (como, por ejemplo,  el examen DELE de nivel superior) y por eso tienen que conocer las reglas gramaticales oficiales y hasta ahora, la pauta que siguen estas organizaciones que organizan este tipo de examenes, es lo que dice la RAE. Y puedo asegurarte que la parte gramatical de estos exámenes es difícil, y muy detallado.

Pero volvamos al tema.


> No me entra en la cabeza lo de hacer concordar el verbo con algo que no realiza la acción de dicho verbo.
> Las casas son vendidas, pero no son ellas las que venden, no son sujeto sino complemento, y el verbo no tiene por qué concordar con el complemento. El verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto, y como en el impersonal no hay, se utiliza la tercera persona singular.


Como bien dices, estamos hablando de dos estructuras fundamentales (y diferentes) con "se": la pasiva refleja y la oración impersonal con "se".

En la pasiva refleja, cómo en la pasiva perifrástica, el sujeto es "las casas". Por ende, también en la pasiva refleja, el verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto: "Las casas se venden". No tiene nada que ver con que las casas se vendieran a sí mismas. Este "se" no tiene nada que ver con reflexividad o reciprocidad. Es una marca de la pasiva refleja, nada más.  "Las casas se venden" equivale a "Las casas son vendidas".

Tienes razón de que en la construcción impersonal con "se", no hay sujeto, y el verbo siempre va en tercera persona singular. 

Sin embargo, antes de la aparición de la NGLE, la RAE no aceptaba "Se vende las casas" (véase la cita en mi post anterior del DPD). Ahora sí, pero con unas restricciones. (41.6.3f)
Se admite la construcción impersonal con cosas únicamente:

en presente.
sin determinantes agregados: no se acepta "Se vende estos pisos" *X*


----------



## Agró

Noel Oderfla said:


> No me entra en la cabeza lo de hacer concordar el verbo con algo que no realiza la acción de dicho verbo. (El sujeto pasivo/paciente concuerda con el verbo pese a no realizar la acción)
> Las casas son vendidas, pero no son ellas las que venden, no son sujeto (sí son sujeto: pasivo/paciente) sino complemento (no), y el verbo no tiene por qué concordar con el complemento. El verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto, y como en el impersonal no hay, se utiliza la tercera persona singular.
> 
> Hasta ahora yo he analizado y fundamentado sintácticamente mi inclinación hacia el impersonal, pero no he leído ningún mensaje que fundamente lo correcto de la pasiva refleja, más allá de "es la regla", "es como la mayoría dice"...



Si "Se venden casas" (pasiva refleja) es lo mismo que "Las casas son vendidas" (pasiva perifrástica), es lógico que la concordancia se haga de la misma forma en una estructura que en otra: sujeto singular-verbo singular (se vende casa/la casa es vendida); sujeto plural-verbo plural (se venden casas/las casas son vendidas).


----------



## Noel Oderfla

> hay muchos foreros que están preparándose para un examen (como, por ejemplo, el examen DELE de nivel superior) y por eso tienen que conocer las reglas gramaticales oficiales y hasta ahora, la pauta que siguen estas organizaciones que organizan este tipo de examenes, es lo que dice la RAE. Y puedo asegurarte que la parte gramatical de estos exámenes es difícil, y muy detallado.


Cierto. Pero con el debido respeto a los estudiantes, no sería justo callar ciertas cosas sólo porque cierto grupo de personas lo leerían. Este es un debate abierto y exponemos nuestros puntos de vista. Si no lo hago aquí, dónde. Además ya quedó claro cuál es la regla y cuáles son los usos.


> el sujeto es "las casas". Por ende, también en la pasiva refleja, el verbo tiene que concordar con el sujeto: "Las casas se venden". No tiene nada que ver con que las casas se vendieran a sí mismas. Este "se" no tiene nada que ver con reflexividad o reciprocidad. Es una marca de la pasiva refleja, nada más. "Las casas se venden" equivale a "Las casas son vendidas".


Está clarísimo que las casas no se venden a sí mismas, ahí no hay ambigüedad. No es esa la cuestión. Pero tampoco realizan la acción vender _at all_. ¿Por qué son consideradas como sujeto? Ahí está la cuestión. A qué llamamos sujeto?
Para mí suena mejor "Venden casas". Sigue siendo impersonal, con el pronombre "ellos" omitido intencionalmente por no ser a la vez nadie específicamente, pero "ellos" al fin y al cabo. Lo cual sí es regla. "Comentan" "Dicen" "Tocan a la puerta", son todas oraciones impersonales con el verbo en plural.

Veamos un cambio de la voz activa a la voz pasiva:
*Yo* leo (un libro) 
(Un libro) es leído *por mí*
El cambio es claro; sujeto por complemento y viceversa y verbo en la forma "ser" + participio. Ambas oraciones son equivalentes.

Y ahora veamos nuestra dichosa oración:
*(Las) casas* son vendidas (por ellos)     (Las casas son vendidas.) 
(Ellos) venden *casas*                          (Venden casas.)

¿Cómo se puede decir que "Las casas son vendidas" equivale a "*Se* venden casas"? ¿Ellos = Se? por supuesto que no.

Si se tratara de un verbo pronominal cuasi-reflejo sería otra cosa.
"Hablé con Juan y José. Dijeron que se enojaron contigo"
Se puede entresacar "Se enojaron contigo" para analizar sabiendo por el contexto de que no se trata de una oración impersonal.
Ahora bien, "ellos" realizan la acción de enojarse, por tanto "ellos" es sujeto y el verbo debe concordar en número. Y se entiende que "se" no indica reflexión ni reciprocidad.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

> (El sujeto pasivo/paciente concuerda con el verbo pese a no realizar la acción)


O sea, aceptas que NO realiza la acción. Entonces *¿por qué? *deben concordar.
Hasta ahora no fundamentan nada más allá de reglas. 
¿O las reglas son textos sagrados que descendieron del cielo?


----------



## Peterdg

Noel Oderfla said:


> O sea, aceptas que NO realiza la acción. Entonces *¿por qué? *deben concordar.
> Hasta ahora no fundamentan nada más allá de reglas.
> ¿O las reglas son textos sagrados que descendieron del cielo?


Tampoco en "Las casas son vendidas", "las casas"  realiza la acción. Sin embargo, aceptas que en esta estructura "las casas" sí es el sujeto.

Pues, por la misma razón, "las casas" es el sujeto en "se venden casas".


----------



## Agró

Noel Oderfla said:


> O sea, aceptas que NO realiza la acción. Entonces *¿por qué? *deben concordar.
> Hasta ahora no fundamentan nada más allá de reglas.
> ¿O las reglas son textos sagrados que descendieron del cielo?



Porque el sujeto (tanto si realiza la acción en pasiva, como si no lo hace, en pasiva) concuerda con el verbo. Y esto no es así porque a alguien se le haya ocurrido establecer una norma al respecto, sino porque los hablantes lo hacen, de común acuerdo y en aras a la mejor comunicación.


----------



## Robert Robertson

Pregunta:
¿Por qué un sustantivo que no realiza una acción sino la recibe, es considerado como sujeto y no como complemento?


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Robert Robertson said:


> Pregunta:
> ¿Por qué un sustantivo que no realiza una acción sino la recibe, es considerado como sujeto y no como complemento?


 Respuesta:
Porque la RAE lo dice.


----------



## Peterdg

Robert Robertson said:


> Pregunta:
> ¿Por qué un sustantivo que no realiza una acción sino la recibe, es considerado como sujeto y no como complemento?


Porque es el rasgo típico de la voz pasiva.
Es así en todas las lenguas que conocen una voz pasiva.


----------



## SevenDays

Bueno, no tengo la famosa gramática de la RAE, pero me las arreglo con Gili Gaya y su _Curso Superior de Sintaxis Española_. En el apartado 105 dice, con el ejemplo _se desean informes/se desea informes_:
"La lengua literaria prefiere generalmente la construcción pasiva (_se desean informes_), la cual tiene en su apoyo la tradición del idioma y el uso de los autores clásicos. La impersonal activa (_se desea informes_) es moderna y frecuente en el habla habitual." Y más adelante, "El reflexivo latino _se_ ha pasado por las siguientes fases: reflexivo acusativo > reflexivo dativo > dativo ético > signo de participación en la acción > signo de pasiva > signo de pasiva impersonal > signo de pasiva impersonal activa. Todos esto valores están vivos en la lengua moderna."

La conclusión, para nuestro ejemplo, me parece clara. Hay dos variantes en el español actual: pasiva refleja (_se venden casas_); impersonal activa (_se vende casas_). Ahora bien, a mi entender, creo que la _pasiva refleja_ tiene dos ventajas sintácticas sobre la impersonal activa: (1) con un determinante, sólo se puede usar la _pasiva refleja_, como ya se ha dicho: _se vend*en* las casas (_y no la impersonal _se vende las casas); _(2) sólo con la pasiva refleja, y su determinante, podemos anteponer el sujeto paciente/objeto directo: _Las casas se vend*en *_(no podemos hacerlo con la impersonal activa, _Las casas se vende)_.

Saludos


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Peterdg said:


> Tampoco en "Las casas son vendidas", "las casas" realiza la acción. Sin embargo, aceptas que en esta estructura "las casas" sí es el sujeto.
> 
> Pues, por la misma razón, "las casas" es el sujeto en "se venden casas".


Sujeto es aquel de quien se habla en la oración.
"Paola es hermosa"
Aquí hablamos de un verbo copulativo. Nadie puede realizar la acción de ser o estar. O se es o no se es. O se está o no se está. Funciona como nexo entre sujeto y predicativo. Podemos decir "Paola hermosa" y aunque sea rudimentario, se entiende.
En "Las casas son vendidas" hablamos de "Las casas". Sujeto.


----------

